# Trainworx UPS trucks and trailers here



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello guys , took some pictures of the new UPS trucks and trailers from Trainworx.
I think they are outstanding and the pictures show the new release and one of the old UPSZ drop trailers.




























Enjoy , Mike


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

:smilie_daumenpos: awesome


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

geo61bird said:


> :smilie_daumenpos: awesome


Nice to finally have some GREAT N Scale contemporary vehicles.
Mike

:thumbsup:


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Wonder if they make a J.B. Hunt?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

geo61bird said:


> Wonder if they make a J.B. Hunt?


Fedex is next in line.
Mike


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW, Sweet. Where can they be ordered from? Thanks Again.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Train Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

I have five of the UPS 53' trailers coming from Mike Fifer and three of the 28 footers.

I have the FedEx trailers (3 @53') on order and hopefully they will be coming along shortly. 

This pre order stuff is quite the hassle but hopefully it's worth it in the end!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Train Kid said:


> I have five of the UPS 53' trailers coming from Mike Fifer and three of the 28 footers.
> 
> I have the FedEx trailers (3 @53') on order and hopefully they will be coming along shortly.
> 
> This pre order stuff is quite the hassle but hopefully it's worth it in the end!


Thanks TK, You will love them.
Mike


----------

